# date.js



## ronnygander (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Problem, wo ich selbst nicht mehr weiter weiß, ich benutze Wordpress CMS System und habe auf meiner Seite ein google Calendar Widget eingefügt, das wir auch perfekt angezeigt, es arbeitet mit der date.js (Datejs - An open-source JavaScript Date Library) die deutsche Datei habe ich bereits integriert, allerdings wird die Zeit noch in PM und AM angezeigt, hat irgendjemand eine Lösung, habe schon viel probiert, vielleicht suche ich an einer falschen Stelle ... Die date.js kann man sich auf der o.g. Seite runterladen ... Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ...

Viele Grüße

Ronny


----------



## faetzminator (7. Mai 2011)

1. dies hier ist ein Java und kein Javascript Forum...
2. hast du die DE-de Datei auch eingebunden?
3. bei [c]toString()[/c] kannst du das gewünschte Format übergeben -> APIDocumentation - datejs - Date class and instance methods provided by the Datejs library. - A JavaScript Date Library - Google Project Hosting. Warum les ich eigentlich für dich die Doku  ?


----------



## maki (7. Mai 2011)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------

